# Matrix Style Cyber Effect ( Photoshop Tutorial )



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 2, 2005)

This is a simple effect, but one that I really enjoyed doing because I think it looks very good for how easy it is. 
So here goes.

Open up a new image.Use the size 200 x 200, then make the background white, and make the colors black and white (a shortcut to do this is just to press "D" on your keyboard) 

Now go to Filter > Render > Difference Clouds. 

Now repeat this filter untill the cloud looks pretty good. ( important )

Then go to Filter > Pixelate > Mosaic. Change the cell size to about 10, you can change this around, it all depends on how big you want the cyber effect to be.


*img251.imageshack.us/img251/1429/0314za.gif


Now go to Filter > Blur > Radial Blur. 

Change the ammount to around 30, the Blur Method to Zoom and the quality to Best. 

Then click on 'ok'.


*img251.imageshack.us/img251/3564/0326ru.gif


Now go to Filter > Stylize > Emboss. 

Use the settings below:
Angle = 135Âº
Height = 5
Strength = 250%
Now click on 'ok' and go to Filter > Brush Strokes > Accented Edges. Use the settings shown below:
Width = 2
Brightness = 50
Smoothness = 5

Then click on 'ok'. 
Now it should look something like you have seen in the Matrix but there is still some more work to do.

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/2696/0342df.gif

Go to Filter > Stylize > Find Edges, then go to Image > Adjustmens > Invert. 
Should look something like the image below.

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/2930/0354rx.gif

To change the colour, go to Image > Adjustments > Hue/Saturation, make sure colourize is checked, then play about with the Hue and Saturation untill you get the colour you desire.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 3, 2005)

Cool Tut. I will surely try it


----------



## olly (Jul 4, 2005)

Nice work. i will try it


----------



## amitsurana (Jul 28, 2005)

its gr8 job dude... i like Photoshop... i'll try


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 28, 2005)

thanx for the gr8 tut mate


----------



## goobimama (Jul 28, 2005)

the results are amazing! Good stuff dude.


----------



## chinmay (Jul 28, 2005)

yeah .. good results .. thanks for the tut maan


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jul 29, 2005)

Hmmm... Have I seen this tutorial before?

*Is it a deja vu?
It is a glitch in the Matrix?
Hell No! It is a rip !!!*

*www.psd-tutorials.com/1382-Circuit-Effect.html

Please credit the source dude! And you have also uploaded the images on imageshack....
Bad!


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh no it's not a rip at all.....  

And dude , I won't take all the disgusting efforts to upload the images if I knew it was from some website......

The reality is that one of my friend in college Gmailed it to me and since I admired his work , I posted it here.

It really is a rude and embarrasing shock to me to know that it was not his personal handiwork but that it was a  result of cut-copy-paste methods....

Sorry for the mistake everybody. Rest assured that it will not happen again


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyways , it was a great work.


----------



## Biplav (Aug 5, 2005)

well nice work whether u did it or not.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

hey biplav, come on man, appreciate works man,

ny way, COOl job, more needed (I need to make scrolling green nos )


----------



## Biplav (Aug 6, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> hey biplav, come on man, appreciate works man,
> 
> ny way, COOl job, more needed (I need to make scrolling green nos )


abey i was appreciating only .! else i wont have said gud work


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

k i got misunderstood by ur wordin, i m srry, but y did u ask im bout the originality ?

bout my green scrolls ???


----------



## techsense (Jun 20, 2009)

thanx


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work..TFS 

Keep it up & post more tutes in the future.


----------



## loverboy25 (Aug 30, 2009)

really nice work..........


----------



## silicon_fusion (Aug 30, 2009)

Gud one.....


----------

